# graphic card between 1500 and 2500



## akkusoni (May 16, 2013)

I am a hardcore game lover and i want to play some modern games like hitman 5 Ac3 etc at high graphics can you suggest me a graphic card in the range of 1500 and 2500.My monitor resolution is1366 by 768


----------



## Gollum (May 16, 2013)

Geforce210 or Geforce520 series might come in your budget
You can also look for the same at flipkart.


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2013)

Buddy,  2.5K Graphics cards are too weak to play the games you have mentioned. Increase your budget a little.


----------



## akkusoni (May 16, 2013)

Around 3k

What abot this AMD/ATI Radeon HD5450 1 GB
Ddr3


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2013)

^ That's for playing HD videos; 
Try to get HD5570 instead, you can atleast play the games (maybe) at low settings..


----------



## avinandan012 (May 16, 2013)

for that resolution if you want high settings look for atleast a 7770 ~ 7.5K


----------



## akkusoni (May 17, 2013)

I require low and medium settings for these games can you suggest me of nvidia if possible.I also had integrated graphic card intel g41will it will support my graphic card


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2013)

I've a EVGA 8800GT Akimbo Superclocked edition. 1 yr warranty still left (I just found out it had 5 yrs warranty!)

It costed me 14500/- and I'm ready to give you at 2000/- Do let me know it fits your requirement.

Oh, b/w this says my card is still better than HD5450
GeForce 8800 GT 512MB vs Radeon HD 5450 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare
And another with 5570
GeForce 8800 GT 512MB vs Radeon HD 5570 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

5570 seems a bit better though.


----------



## akkusoni (May 17, 2013)

My buddget had been increased upto 4500

Sorry by mistake i had written 4500 its 3500

Currently i had a 3ghz quad core processor with integrated graphic card intel g41with 2gb ram and i am playing mafia2 on it at low settings 6-10 fps and i want to upgrade it for more intensive gaming

1.Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 ----------- Rs 2587*
2. XFX AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card ------- Rs2470
*3.Sparkle NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 1 GB DDR3 ---------Rs 2646
*4.PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 --------Rs 3293
 What about this

Asus AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB

Asus NVIDIA GT 620 1 GB DDR3

My motherboard is asus p5g41t-m lx3


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2013)

for 4.5k you can get a HD6670 1GB DDr3.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 20, 2013)

pls get hd6670 for gaming.

rest are only good for hd videos.
since u have a c2q proccy it is good enugh for all latest games you may make ur rig decent by investing in hd7770


----------



## akkusoni (May 20, 2013)

I had increased my budget upto 5k any more suggestion


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 20, 2013)

i have 8400gs 512mb for 900rs do inform me if u want..


----------



## Chaitanya (May 20, 2013)

akkusoni said:


> I had increased my budget upto 5k any more suggestion



GIGABYTE GV-R667D3-2GI Garphic Card


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2013)

^^ for heaven's sake don't suggest the gfx card of that brand unless they offer proper after sales support.



akkusoni said:


> I had increased my budget upto 5k any more suggestion



try to get a HD6670 512MB / 1GB GDDR5 ... the best you can get under 5.5k segment.


----------



## akkusoni (May 21, 2013)

I am not able to find this graphic card online except the website of amd


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 21, 2013)

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 6670 1GB DDR5


----------



## akkusoni (May 21, 2013)

I reside in indore MP can you suggest me good online service from which i can get this card at cheaper rate or suggest me any hardware shop in indore


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2013)

the shop link mentioned by _ASHISH65_ offers COD but you need to pay the shipping charges unless you can sweet talk the shipping charge


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 22, 2013)

You can get used HD 6790 @ 5.5K shipped at another forum. For Sale : Graphic Card Used Sapphire HD Radeon 6790 1GB GDDR5 for Sale. Working Perfectly.

Note: Link is provided to help the OP, not to promote


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

HD6790 consumes almost double power of a HD6670 .. so Op better have a good PSU if he is going for for HD6790 .


----------

